# vox kits



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

perhaps I'm just not lookin in the right places but... No Vox? I've been wandering about looking for good Vox-based kits, but so far no luck. I've seen just about every major manufacturer, and even some smaller ones.
Anyone have any ideas? I'd really love to find a good AC30 or AC10 kit... *sigh*

I wish I had the talent to just look up the schematic, but alas, even a kit will be quite a challenge.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Trinity Amps claims their TC-15 is "Vox inspired" :
Trinity Amps - Trinity TC15

Kits are available


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep. the Trinity is old AC-15 meets Lightning. Very nice little amp. Ceriatone has some Matchless kits, and those have Vox heritage.

Weber has a couple of kits also, the 6V30 being the AC-30-ish clone. The 6D30 is in that ball park too I think.

I haven't come across any other Vox clones in my travels.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

own a TC-15 ... wouldn't call it "vox"y though... way more modern sounding, matchless-esque 
saw the weber kits too, but not before posting.. silly me. Didnt' realize vox amps were so complicated.
They seem really simple, according to the controls. but I appreciate the "accurate" chassis that weber uses.

I suppose the follow-up is... anyone know where to get chassis like that? does weber sell em separate? (don't think so...) specifically looking for AC10 sized, but hey, I'm open...

might as well ask this as well... I'm sure a vox is way above my experience level. good place to start with amps? deluxe? champ? 18w marshall? i dunno...


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The Weber site actually shows you the degree of difficulty of all of their kits in the detailed info section. The only kits recommended for beginners are the Champ, and the Princeton. I have been reading for months, still don't know if I could do it or not.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah, I'm slightly concerned... but I've got sufficient attention to detail to get em done... just not sure how "right" it would be... there's always the local amp tech if I bugger it too much


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree - more "modern". I thought the EF86 channel was pretty much old AC-15, and the second channel was pretty much a Lightning. I don't actually own one myself - just had it here for a couple days after I completed the build.

Weber does sell some chassis separately - I've seen them somewhere in the online store. Don't recall if I've ever seen the 6V30 chassis there though.

As for where to start, my first build was a Trinity 18w sIII. I had some experience building pedals before that. It worked out fine but I did re-wire it about a year later (I was converting it to the V6 version anyway, so I went all the way with it). My second build was my 2204 clone. That's actually a touch less complex than a 2-channel 18w, TC-15 or even a Plexi. I sourced all the parts myself for that one though and I altered a few things in the circuit also (based on Tone-Lizard recommendations & some other sources), so in the end it was a bit more complex really.

A Champ or Deluxe is a nice simple first build. I built a Trinity Deluxe in a day once (a fantastic amp, BTW - sounds way bigger than it has any right to). I think that was my 4th or 5th build. Trinity's new Tramp makes an awesome first build. Even has a VRM.

I don't know if I'd go with a Weber kit for a first build, and certainly not the 6D30. That's a complex build. Plus, Weber kits tend to need some "massaging", and that can be frustrating even for an experienced builder!. Trinity kits are the best documented & supported you'll find anywhere, and they come together smoothly. Ceriatone kits appear to be equally smooth, but the docs & support aren't in the same league as Trinity (but the contact I've had with Nik has been great). I haven't built an Allen, Metroamp or Mojo kit so I can't speak to those. Ken Watts (wattstubeaudio.com) also has a few kits available - a couple based on old Supros & one based on the 18w platform. Haven't tried them, but I have bought lots of parts from Ken & he's great to work with.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

looks like Trinity is an overwhelming winner around here... might have to try building one for myself... Tramp or deluxe, I think. I need a great home amp.

as for the TC, best way to see if it's built right? maybe just sit down with the amp and instructions and follow along? dunno... I find it a little noisy, but livable... maybe I should get it checked.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Can you define "noisy"? Hissy, squealy, background hum? None of the Trinity's I've built have been particularly noisy, unless you dime everything & kick in the boost on the 18w or Triwatt. Even then they're not as noisy as many similar amps I've tried.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

I think it's a problem with the builder on this one. noisy, defined as background hiss or hum with or without a guitar plugged in. actually noticed that one position of the "crunch/munch" switch, which I think switches transformer outputs, had no or greatly reduced volume, and horrible hum.
could be a bad tranny, or one wrecked by improper install, who knows. If I'd built the amp, I'd take the blame. I might have inherited someones problems. It's a shame too... I used it tonight at a gig and when my pedal board f'd up, I went direct, and it was amazing. volume maybe a 1/3 or 1/4 up, channels jumped. all humbuckers and hard rock 
I think I'll have to get my local tech to look it over. He seems pretty good, and he builds amps too, which have sounded awesome.

I know that background hum and hiss can be just poor wiring planning too. I've seen people move heater wires around and such, proper lead dress, etc. I know the terms, but I don't know what to look for. Maybe I'll pop a gut shot up on here and the trinity board, I might get some quick and easy input. Either way, I'm sure it's got nothing to do with trinity. I've never used any other trinity amps, but I've also never seen a single complaint.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

The folks on the Trinity board would be happy to have a look at gut shots for you. Post it here too. Plenty of tech savvy folks around here also (I'm not one of them!). 

There's definitely something wrong with the crunch/munch switch. It just switches the OT primaries and the volume difference wasn't much from what I recall. Could be the OT, but I'd bet on a wiring error or a bad solder joint.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

sounds like a plan, I'll disassemble today and do that. As for the switch, it worked fine when I got it, maybe just a bad solder joint or two...


----------

